# General moisture meter.. Any good?????



## Ibangwood (Feb 25, 2010)

It's 30$ at lowes just wandering if it's worth it.. Anyone know?!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 14, 2009)

I have a Wagner that I use on a regular basis. I forgot it one day and bought a General to use for the day. I checked it against my Wagner when I got home. It was within 1% on several boards. The only problem I found is that it drains batteries quick.


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

A while ago, I was looking for a reliable moisture meter.
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f24/moisture-meter-23329/

I ended up buying the Ligno E/D-0 because several people advised against the cheap ones (they broke after a short time). I didn't want to waste the $30, so I bought one with better reviews. Amazon has them for $102 and Acme for $105.


----------



## Ibangwood (Feb 25, 2010)

I was thinking about getting a ligno or Wagner for 300$. They both have pretty cool features


----------

